
Job satisfaction level hits new low, especially among younger workers - jwp
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17348695/
======
danielha
This may be attributed to how many new grads simply do not know exactly what
they want to do. Many are eager just to get started on any career path to
begin earning income. This is the type of grind many of us have learned to try
to avoid.

~~~
jwecker
nah- not unless the grads got put in the demographic of making around 13k a
year. The majority of people in the dissatisfied pool are people who are
barely making enough money to stay afloat and not enough money (and often not
the right skills) to work their way out of the situation.

------
kingkongrevenge
The non-link-jacked version: http://www.conference-
board.org/utilities/pressDetail.cfm?press_ID=2582

I have a hypothesis on the bit about age group satisfaction. The demographic
swell of the baby boomers are having difficulty advancing to their ambitions.
The pre-boomers and the leading edge of the boomers snapped up the choice
positions.

